# New member Passat B1 LS 1976 TURBO pics.



## Danilo Bueno (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, my name is Danilo from Brasil, this is my car Passat LS 76 1.6 Turbo 4 speed, wheels Rep PSLOT 13' 5,5 (made in Brasil), Pirelli tires 175/70 r13, suspension fixed custom with short shock absorbers, motor MD 1.6 l 8v, 4 cylinder, carburator brosol 2E, turbo biaggio .50/48 4 speed very fun...


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

bad ass 

I wish there were more of these body styles in the states


----------



## Danilo Bueno (Nov 29, 2011)

tinworm said:


> bad ass
> 
> I wish there were more of these body styles in the states


Thanks tinworm,

I like Dasher, the bumpers are so very cool!!!

See more pics.


----------



## Dr.Hellbunny (Apr 6, 2010)

wow.. 

I wish these would have been sold in the US!! what a sweet VW. I would totally buy one.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

That car is too cool for words! Love it! Nice work! :thumbup::heart:


----------



## Danilo Bueno (Nov 29, 2011)

Dr.Hellbunny said:


> wow..
> 
> I wish these would have been sold in the US!! what a sweet VW. I would totally buy one.


Were produced in Brasil from 1974 to 1978 in this model.



4doorhoor said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Tks man.



dasherinoz said:


> That car is too cool for words! Love it! Nice work! :thumbup::heart:


Tks..10 years of work, owner since 2002.


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

Dr.Hellbunny said:


> wow..
> 
> I wish these would have been sold in the US!! what a sweet VW. I would totally buy one.


they were, just with a different headlight treatment up front.


beautiful looking B1 for sure!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

We had the same headlamp treatment from 1974-1977 and we did get that bodystyle:

(Big pics, so linked instead)
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/archives/lit/74dasher2d_sheet/scan0001.jpg
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/archives/lit/74dasher4d_sheet/scan0003.jpg

The difference was the huge US/Canadian 5mph bumpers and side marker lights. Everything else was mostly similar.


----------



## Danilo Bueno (Nov 29, 2011)

1FastB5 said:


> they were, just with a different headlight treatment up front.
> 
> 
> beautiful looking B1 for sure!





gti_matt said:


> We had the same headlamp treatment from 1974-1977 and we did get that bodystyle:
> 
> (Big pics, so linked instead)
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/archives/lit/74dasher2d_sheet/scan0001.jpg
> ...


Thats really it, and not down seats in the Dasher, look 80's brasil publicity NORFOL DASHER CAT EYES, look the bumpers end too.

I think it's crazy, i like Dasher's.


----------

